# Show and tell hive



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I made this to show my Granddaughter's kindergarten class - not fancy, but I think the kids will enjoy it. I marked the queen and a few drones for the occasion. 

It's not intended to have bees in it for more than a day or two - max. Strictly show and tell.

There is a piece of excluder between the top section and the nuc to keep the star players where they can be seen, and the vent holes on top fit a drink bottle so I can feed it if I want. I also made a cozy to go over it to keep it from being a solar bee oven.

Whenever I make something I always immediately discover several things I would do different next time - that's why the finish is rustic. Anyway, that's my story.

So, what I will do different if I build another one - which I probably will.

1) The five frame nuc with an O hive on top seems like a good idea, but I have no intention of leaving the bees in there for more than maybe 36 hours - I think the single frame observation section would work fine all by itself, and would be a lot easier to set up. Grab one good frame with the queen and go. A lot lighter and more compact too.

2) I think I put 1 3/4" between the glazing - which works - but since I'm not going to leave them in there long enough to build any comb, a little more space would be good because it's pretty tight in places. Especially around drone comb.

BTW, it actually is not held together with giant nylon wire ties - those are just for insurance.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks great.I have an observation hive and super I bought from Kelley Co. and I havnt put it together yet.The kids will be fascinated with that.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The kids loved it. Even though they are only 6 years old they had lots (lots!) of really good questions, and everyone wanted to get to see the queen - even the adults.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Heckle (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks abit like the Ulster observation hive from Brushy Mtn.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It's kind of patterned after that type of o-hive. I never claimed it as an original idea.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've considered getting one of those. Last event we went to we had a 2 frame OH. Had to put the bees in in the morning, & back in the hive the same night.
It would be nice to have something they can spend a few days in.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

just a question.....if you remove the queen from her hive will they not start making queen cells?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

They will. In the case of the hive in the picture it was already a nuc - so that is the entire hive. If you left them in that configuration with the queen in the top above an excluder they would probably start queen cells in the bottom of the observation hive.

I guess the point of the question is if you take the queen away from the hive for a day or two and then put her back will it cause the hive to swarm or supercede. I don't think so, but I don't really know for sure. 

After 36 hours emergency queen cells just look like a regular cell with extra royal jelly in it - for what that is worth.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great anything for the kids fantastic. Maybe you will make a couple of future beekeepers in the class.


----------

